# How big are your forearms?



## Sef (Jan 26, 2006)

Let's hear it. We've had calves now it's time for forearms.


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

13


----------



## Sef (Jan 26, 2006)

Same as me.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 26, 2006)

13"


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

13.75 cold, measured straight out...not bent.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 26, 2006)

13 and a quater cold arm strait out


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

13.76 cold, measured straight out...not bent


----------



## NEO_72 (Jan 26, 2006)

12, but I just came off like 4 months of leaning cause I took N-large for 5 months last year and didn't know what maltodextrin is (I might as well have been eating snickers bars) and got 25 lbs out  Hope to be close to 13 by the end of the year.

Foreman - not to dredge up an infamous post, but I think your 82.5" chest needs some thicker arms!


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> 13.76 cold, measured straight out...not bent


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=749677&postcount=1


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=749677&postcount=1


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>



true story


----------



## kenwood (Jan 26, 2006)

12 1/8"


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 13.75 cold, measured straight out...not bent.


Good Shit.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 26, 2006)

13.75"


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 26, 2006)

12 1/2 is all i got.  I thought my forearms were bigger then that.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 26, 2006)

12" straight out, bent like 12" 1/2. It's funny because I remember when I was 19 my flexed biceps were 11"


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

16 3/8" flexed cold


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> 16 3/8" flexed cold


 
So you have Sergio in his prime by an entire inch

Loser


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> 16 3/8" flexed cold









must be nice to have forearms an inch bigger than this


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So you have Sergio in his prime by an entire inch
> 
> Loser


 
That's how big they are flexed(bent) you stupid bastard... Go look at some porn.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> That's how big they are flexed you stupid bastard... Go look at some porn.


So tell us ( and you have 0 pics) how you built your forearms bigger than Sergio....

Loser


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2006)

14.25 warm


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So tell us ( and you have 0 pics) how you built your forearms bigger than Sergio....
> 
> Loser


 
Dude his forearms are probably 18 1/2-19" flexed in the way I know my measurement(flexed/bent). Straight out mine are probably 14 1/4-1/2. Maybe slightly more or less. Not sure on that one. I don't have a tape measure with me at my computer like you do. I already know how long my talleywacker is...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Dude his forearms are probably 18 1/2-19" flexed in the way I know my measurement(flexed/bent). Straight out mine are probably 14 1/4-1/2. Maybe slightly more or less. Not sure on that one. I don't have a tape measure with me at my computer like you do. I already know how long my talleywacker is...




False Story...


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Dude his forearms are probably 18 1/2-19" flexed in the way I know my measurement(flexed/bent). Straight out mine are probably 14 1/4-1/2. Maybe slightly more or less. Not sure on that one. I don't have a tape measure with me at my computer like you do. I already know how long my talleywacker is...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> False Story...


 
Don't hate me because you're not me...  I FOUND MY LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


 
You just want to see pictures of me. Fuckin homo...


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You just want to see pictures of me. Fuckin homo...


 I posted a pic of me out of shape....just an arm.....I'm sure some huge guy at your gym will let you take a pic of him....then you can post it and say it's you...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I posted a pic of me out of shape....just an arm.....I'm sure some huge guy at your gym will let you take a pic of him....then you can post it and say it's you...


 
I knew that was what you did!


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I knew that was what you did!


I had Tough take the pic...just ask him......we will see if you post a pic or can find a old member here to back up your bull shit tiny. My guess is you have 15.5 cold arms and a pathetic 225 max bench.....prove me wrong loser.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I had Tough take the pic...just ask him......we will see if you post a pic or can find a old member here to back up your bull shit tiny. My guess is you have 15.5 cold arms and a pathetic 225 max bench.....prove me wrong loser.


 
*I don't play games*... And I don't need to prove a thing to you.....


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, you are......145 and have 13 inch arms....big surprise Troll


----------



## MACCA (Jan 27, 2006)

12.5 for me


----------



## read8 (Jan 27, 2006)

age 22
weight 165-70
ht. 6ft.
fore arms cold: 13''
Biceps 17''
bench 275
leg press 540
squat 350
bf%- probably less than 10, around 8


----------



## MyK (Jan 27, 2006)

read8 said:
			
		

> age 22
> *weight 165-70*
> ht. 6ft.
> *fore arms cold: 13''
> ...


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Jan 28, 2006)

14 inches i would have never thought it though.. never measured them before i seen this thread. and i always ask my friends if i have small wrists and forearms.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jan 28, 2006)

About 13.5"


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 30, 2006)

14 5/8"... bitches...


----------

